# Cross cut sled



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review Rich looks like a good tool to have around.


----------



## Viking

Rich;

Great review! Thanks for sharing.

I bought the Rockler sled about 18 months ago and also got it on sale. Think it was $99 and they gave the drop-off sled for free.

Most of what I use it for is to make very accurate cross cuts and 45 degree miters. I set the stop on back of sled so fence would be 90 degrees to the blade using a large drafting triangle. Do same to check the fence for 45 degree miters. I use the "window" to just get close but don't trust it for final settings.

I do find that I use this sled more and more every week.

Good Luck!


----------



## Timbo

Thanks Rich,
One thing, with the dado blade you usually only cut 1/2" deep so it may not be an issue .


----------



## richgreer

Tim - I usually only take 1/2" to 3/4" (depending on the wood) is a single pass with a dado stack but I sometimes make multiple passes. With the sled in place, I am limited to 1" total with my 6" dado set and 2" with the 8" dado set (that I do not like).


----------



## JollyGreen67

Rich - I got mine about 6 months ago, on sale with free shipping, with the right side drop off. I use it to cut them little pieces for segmented turnings. Works really good. I added more degree marks out past the end, to allow me more diversity in the segments.


----------



## Dusty56

Looks like money well spent , Rich : )
Happy New Year !!


----------



## PCM

Thanks for the review, I've been using the Rockler cut off sled for more than 2 years. It not only is extremely accurate, but also improves safety. Larger pieces of wood can be safely secured and it keeps your fingers safely away when cutting smaller pieces. I made my own drop off sled, which is important to reduce the risk of the cut off from becoming a projectile (the blade kicking it back).


----------



## helluvawreck

*Rich*, this looks like a nice piece of equipment. Thanks

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## 280305

Excellent review. I've had mine for several years and use if often.

When mine arrived, there was some shipping damage to a corner of the board. Rockler replaced it quickly. Other than that, I have had no problems with the sled. I sometimes clamp the damaged board to my saw to support the drop off, as you are using a piece of plywood.


----------



## RONFINCH

Great review! Just looked it up to purchase…...$139 now, story of my life.


----------



## richgreer

RONFINCH - Be patient. Rockler puts items on sale on a fairly regular basis.

OTOH - I think it is a pretty good deal at the $139 price.


----------



## Elizabeth

RONFINCH - I think in the latest catalog they were offering the sled and drop off together for $133. But Rich is right, it'll likely be on sale again within a couple of months; just keep checking. I waited till it was both on sale and free shipping, and it was only 3-4 months before that combination popped up.


----------



## Lenny

Hi Rich. First of all, a well written review. I always appreciate and respect your input here on LJ so it is with pleasure that I offer the "build" side of the equation. I am in the middle of making a "super sled", so called by John Nixon of Eagle Lake Woodworking. There is a nice version of it posted here on LJ by *Maveric777* aka Dan. I just received an order of supplies from Rockler (hold-downs, knobs and t-track) that cost in excess of $50. That's with free shipping and with two of the items mentioned on sale. That does not account for the 1/2" Baltic birch and the quartersawn douglas fir I opted to use for the fence. So, I am into this for closer to $80-$100. It sounds as if you got yourself a nice, accurate crosscut sled for a great price.

As a side note, I am still grappling with why I am making the sled at all. Like you, I have the Osborne EB-3 miter gauge. It has performed wonderfully and I feel I am getting dead on 90 degree cuts as well any other angles. I have resolved that there are at least two benefits: 1. Because of the hold-downs, I will be able to cut small pieces more safely, i.e., with my hands no where near the blade and 2. As you mentioned, I will be able to cut wider boards (panels if you will). Again, nice review Rich.


----------



## richgreer

Lenny - Thank you for your kind comments.

I hope no one read my review as advocating the buy side. If I had the time I probably would have preferred to build. That's my nature. However, I have a to-do list as long as your arm and some of the projects have some deadlines on them. I crudely estimate that building a really good sled would take at least 5 hours and probably more than that.

I don't advocate buy versus build or vice versa. It's just in this case, all things considered including my to-do list, the buy decision was the right decision for me. After working with this sled for a few days, I think I made the right decision.


----------



## Lenny

I'm in agreement with you Rich. To each their own and for whatever reasons they might have. I made a workbench and went with a pre-made workbench top. Some might say, "What's the fun? We're woodworkers and making it is the fun part.", and they would be right. But as you said, sometimes expediency outweights time and effort.


----------



## SnowFrog

Excellent review and I agree with all the comments. 
I made a super sled a few years back before I upgraded my TS and although it worked relatively well for the cheap saw I had it took me forever to adjust the fence at exactly 90 deg for cutting panels of 15 inches. I tried to find a way to make the fence zero position adjustable but did not manage. Then again I did not know about lumberjocks back them. I am sure someone has figured out a solution by now. Where I live also the hardware I had to buy was also very expensive and probably did cost me close to $80.

When I got my new TS instead of going through the same hassle I also bought a Rockler sled. I have been happy ever since an do use it more than my miter gauge for both 90 and 45. Although the angle scale is very accurate just by the vertue of its size I do use a square to adjust it when doing very precise work.


----------



## BurtC

Great review. I too purchased the smaller version of this sled for my Bosch 4000 saw. Could be happier. Sure beats the POS miter gauge that came with saw. A recommend from me .


----------



## Ebald

Great review Rich.
Question about using a dado setup with the sled. I take it your dados stack to the right of the normal blade position? I just checked my Jet contractors saw and my dados stack to the left of the normal blade position. So the question is if I want to use dados with the sled would i have to set the sled up to the right of blade?l

To all, I've been contemplating the sled purchase vs a much improved miter gauge such as an osbourne. It seems to me a sled is a miter gauge on steroids, both in size & performance and using a sled would negate using a miter gauge?

Then this leads me to the next question, if i buy a sled do I need to keep my radial arm saw? The RA is strong at crosscuts but beyond that the table saw is superior. I could sure use the room etc if I got rid of the RA.

Thanks!


----------



## 280305

Ebald -

I do not see any way that this sled can be used on the right side of the blade. Perhaps I am missing something and someone will correct me.


----------



## richgreer

Ebaid -

I also see no way this sled could be used on the right side of the blade. Perhaps a sled could be modified for the right side of the blade, but then you could only use if on the right side.

Regarding the Radial Arm Saw - - Everyone needs to make their own decision, but I gave mine up quite a while ago. Like you, I was only using it for cross cuts occasionally. When I consider the space it was taking up, I decided I had better uses for that space.


----------



## Viking

There was a Woodsmith Shop show that showed how to build a table saw sled that had an adjustable right side that allowed the "kerf slot" to be opened up to accommodate a set of dado blades. I will look for it later and post.


----------



## richgreer

Viking - I recall that show myself. If I remember correctly, it was not a sled that would accommodate an angle cut.


----------



## Ebald

Rich, I didn't see a way to set to set it up on the right as well. Thats what baffled me about using a dado with it. So do your blades stack to the right?

I think Dubby makes a right side version as well as the left side. I like the quality of Rockler stuff let alone dealer support.


----------



## Viking

Rich;

I think this is the one. If you are not already registered at Woodsmith Shop you can do it quickly by just giving them your email address.

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/episodes/season4/403/

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/403/precisioncrosscutsled.pdf

This was Season 4, Episode 3.

You are correct that this one does not do miters but, don't think there is any sled that will really do everything well. I like this one to use with dado blade as it acts as a zero clearance insert no matter what width dado you are cutting. I have it on my list of future projects for the shop.

This episode also had a pretty neat tenon jig for your table saw.


----------



## richgreer

Yes, my dado blades stack to the right. I have not used my sled with a dado stack yet and, the more I think about it, I probably never will.


----------



## Dusty56

*Viking , thanks for the links : )*

*The WoodSmith pdf plans are given for both Left and Right tilt saws : )*


----------



## 280305

*Ebald* - You must have a right-tilting saw.

*Rich* - I tried using mine with a dado stack, but I no longer do. I found that the base of the sled has some up and down give to it. So, the depth of the dado would vary slightly depending on how much downward pressure I applied.


----------



## roofner

I bought a similar product the incra miterexpress. I already had the incra 100 hd miter gauge very accurate. I was going to build a sled could not figure out how to get the angle cuts.


----------

